# Possible to Change Default Timing for Screen Savers



## klmeier (Jul 30, 2010)

Does anyone know if it is possible to change the default timing of 10 minutes for the screen saver to turn on?  I use the Bible on my K3 in church and sometimes need to stay in the same passage for a while. It is annoying to have to keep flipping the power button after the screen saver has turned on while I'm trying to listen.  Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It hasn't been possible in the past, and I haven't heard of that change being made.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Unfortunately not, although I have heard of a hack that completely disables sleep mode. I can't say if it works since I haven't tried it, and I wouldn't recommend it anyway.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

It was easily doable on fw 2.x, but I haven't found a way to do it cleanly on fw 3.x (haven't looked that much to be honest).


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

So how do you do it on 2.x?  I am going on vacation in about a month and plan on using my kindle in it's Guardian case.  It would be nice if it didn't go to sleep until I tell it to.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

SSTimeout Hack. (Check the readme in the zip)


----------



## klmeier (Jul 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies.  I e-mailed Kindle's CS and was told changing the default timing was not possible at this time.  I let them know that this would be a nice feature.  Who knows if they'll give that option in the future?  They just thanked me for my input


----------



## ElTopo (Sep 3, 2010)

You can completely disable screensaver by inputting these two commands from Kindle3's Home:

```
;debugOn
~disableScreensaver
```
to enable screensaver later, use

```
;debugOn
~resumeScreensaver
```


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

ElTopo said:


> You can completely disable screensaver by inputting these two commands from Kindle3's Home:
> 
> ```
> ;debugOn
> ...


I'm not endorsing this, but if you want to try this and it's not already obvious, you just need to press any letter while on your home screen to get the search box to come up, then delete that letter and enter the commands above.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I updated the SSTimeOut hack, so it should now be possible to control this setting, even on a K3 . (Cf. the usual place, don't forget to read the readme in the zip archive).


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

That's awesome NiLuJe... I've never tried this one, but I will now! =)


----------

